# Ufo printer strange behavior



## ThomasT (May 14, 2011)

I coverted 6 Epson 1430 printers using UFO printer industrial base. The first 4 printers worked fine, but the latest 2 can not boot up, showing the general error flashing paper and ink lights. I spent 2 days on experimenting with these printers. The only way to go to the green light is, plugging in the PE sensor (which is not needed for UFO frinter), pulling the lever at startup, hold it for a minute until the wflywheel stops. When only the paper light is flashing release the PE sensor, push paper button, and we are at the ready state. That issue is with my two last epsons only they were purchased around 2015. Does anybody have the same experiance?


----------



## ThomasT (May 14, 2011)

Already figured out. The pw sensor beside the print head needs to be removed


----------



## Randy Fermin (Jun 27, 2020)

Hello Tomas!

I bought a ufo base a while ago on ebay and I have not been able to connect the card
completely I need to connect the apg sensors
Could you tell me how they are connected?


----------

